# 05 700pia



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

05 700 efi starts with terrible idle then has no throttle response anywhere in the bottom range then half way comes on strong then dies again at top, no check engine light not exactly sure where to start HELP!! has good fuel pressure and good plugs has to do something with electrical but not sure where to start


----------

